# SM Calendar Cover 2008



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok this is what i have so far.

[attachment=29935:2008_calendar_copy.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:aktion033: It looks great Jaimie! I just love the logo Joe came up with for the Spoiled Maltese :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I think it looks great Jaimie, very pretty with the new logo :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

very nice, jaimie. :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!! And it looks SO GREAT with our new logo!! Great job Jaimie!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

AWESOME :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Comments?.....it looks great to me - how's that? :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks FAB!! Keep up the good work!! :aktion033: 

Now I'm off to check the original thread for cut-off dates ...... I will never speak to myself ever again if I miss it again this year :eusa_hand:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy cows Jaimie, WHERE did the year go? You have done another great job.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

*SUPER!!!*

Excellent - as always, Jaimie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, the cover looks great!!! Maybe this will get me moving to get a picture taken!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the baby blue background, not that much of it will show once all
the pics cover it. LOL!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I wouldn't change a thing Jaimie! :smilie_daumenpos: It looks GREAT!! :chili: I'm so glad I'll be getting an SM calendar this year! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I LOVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Bump...updated pic in post 1


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

How do you order the calendar?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> How do you order the calendar?[/B]


it will be available online after it is finished


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=453469
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smilie_daumenpos: Cool! I will be watching for it!

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice...great job!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Super job so far!!! It is so fun to see all the familiar faces :aktion033: This will be my first calendar....I am sooooo excited!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm trying!! :smilie_tischkante: I took 200 pictures yesterday and none were any good. Here is an idea of what I encountered!! 

I'll keep trying!!! :smpullhair: :smstarz: :smpullhair: :smstarz: :smpullhair: :smstarz: :smpullhair: 

[attachment=28414:a_3.jpg] [attachment=28409:a_1.jpg] 

[attachment=28410:a_2.jpg] 

This is the only one where they both were sort of facing forward!! 
[attachment=28413:KC_for_c...ar_cover.jpg]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I'm trying!! :smilie_tischkante: I took 200 pictures yesterday and none were any good. Here is an idea of what I encountered!!
> 
> I'll keep trying!!! :smpullhair: :smstarz: :smpullhair: :smstarz: :smpullhair: :smstarz: :smpullhair:
> 
> ...


At least you have some pics for the blooper thread!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Ok this is what i have so far. I am waiting on Joe to give me a higher resolution pic of the logo but for this size it looks fine....so this is what i have so far. If you dont like feel free to add comments here.
> 
> 
> [attachment=28397:2008_calendar_copy.jpg][/B]


Oooh, I love the cover this year!!! Its so pretty.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks just great! Thanks for doing this! 

Cyndi


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> keep the pics coming!!![/B]



Are you still looking for pics for the calendar. If so, I would like to send one of Babygirl!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes deadline is nov 9th email to [email protected]


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm emailing one to you right now Jaimie


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

What size photo do you want? Thanks,
Ann and Zoey


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Jaimie said she could work with pretty much any size photo. :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :aktion033: Looking good! I love the design.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie,

Did you get my pics and were either of them usuable?

Lynn


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumpity, Bump, Bump, Bump!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ive been a tad busy but i will be updating it soon!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i updated it today...i hope i didnt miss n e one that sent me a pic... please get ur pics in there is a lot of room left!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Your calender cover looks great so far. We are not participating this year, but I wanted to let you know I think you're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> please get ur pics in there is a lot of room left!!!![/B]



If you need more, would you want us to send a second picture? I only have about 1,000,000 pictures of my dogs :brownbag:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464561
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing, since it is so near the deadline and there is so much room left on the calendar cover. Let us know. I'm sure we ALL have a gazillion pics of our puts we can "donate"! 

Cyndi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well im sure they will start coming in...and if there is an issue i will extend a little and those with more than one malt can have a spot for each pet


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

thank you so much for doing this. I'm really looking forward to getting the calendar (several). You are doing a beautiful job.

mary anna, herk and theena


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

more, more, more, send more pics


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

it looks great :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Jaimie I'd love to be able to submit pictures of each...if you end up with room...I'll send over new pics..will wait to hear.

Wonder why there is so much space available this yr????? Very odd!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Jaimie I'd love to be able to submit pictures of each...if you end up with room...I'll send over new pics..will wait to hear.
> 
> Wonder why there is so much space available this yr????? Very odd!!!![/B]


Me too, I'd rather have sent in 2 separate pics of the fluffs than the one I sent you of them together. So if you decide you have enough room, I'd like to resubmit my pics, one of each.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

If you have room for the 2 malts - those photos are way better then of Atticus and Rugby together. - let me know.

thanks


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow fantastic. it looks fabulous :thumbsup: *


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I sent in my pictures. If there isn't enough room let me know, I would have loved to have separate pictures for Sugar and Candie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i finally updated the cover...if u dont see ur pic and u sent some let me know! And i know there r a lot of you that still need to send in pics!!! so please do so! i am waiting to change the group shots into singles until i know there r no more pics coming in. Please send them in. I hate to leave anyone out


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie, THANK YOU


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

BUMP!!

I hope everyone will submit a photo for the calendar cover! Since everyone who submits will be included (i think that's the goal!).


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good !! - I can see Maxy boy now.

We should have a guessing game to see if everyone can guess all the names in order ..

I won't hijack the post.

Good Job Jaimie :chili:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great job jaimie :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know this is dumb, but I really hadn't given any thought to how many people here have more than one maltese. The cover of the calendar sure brings out that fact!

Thanks Jamie. It is looking GREAT! (Even if there isn't a contest, I'm going to have fun trying to figure out who they all are!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Love the cover ... I can see all these dear maltese together :wub: 



> I know there r a lot of you that still need to send in pics!!! so please do so! i am waiting to change the group shots into singles until i know there r no more pics coming in[/B]


Okay Jaimie, I finally sent you a pic of S and C together. I also sent you an individual pic of each in case you wanted to change the group shots into singles :biggrin: 

I lost the address that you sent me via pm coz I deleted all my messages there, forgetting that I did not save that address :smilie_tischkante: 

but I sent it to [email protected] (I found it here in this thread) 

Let me know if that was okay

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I can see Maxy boy now.[/B]


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wub: :wub: my fave pic of him from that photo shot session :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

keep em coming i need more pics!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

If you don't have enough faces to make a cover the "cover" .. are u going to double up on the same dog ...

What I am saying is ... do you need some more different pics of the same dog ?

Or will splitting the dogs that are grouped, into individuals, do the trick ?

Do I make sense ?? :wacko1:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been sooooo busy lately and haven't had time to bathe Lilly and get a good picture of her. I promise I will get you one this weekend if it is not too late!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I still don't have that GREAT shot of them yet ... but regardless, I'll be sending whatever I can get this weekend!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok looks like im gonna have to use singles of the ppl with more than one so if u havent sent me singles yet go ahead.....i havent even added mine yet...but all that ive gotten but one has been added. now i have to go back and change all the group pics to singles


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> ok looks like im gonna have to use singles of the ppl with more than one so if u havent sent me singles yet go ahead.....i havent even added mine yet...but all that ive gotten but one has been added. now i have to go back and change all the group pics to singles [/B]



Oh boy, that a lot of extra work...I'm sorry Jaimie! I will try and get you new pictures today.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe you can just make the pics you have bigger.You know, give each pic more space.I may just stick with the together pic you have now, I went through an awful lot of work to get a pretty good together pic, not easy when their heads are rotating continuously.LOL Sorry you have to do rework Jaimie. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think making the pictures bigger is a great idea but if you prefer singles I would be happy to send them to you. Just let us know which way is the easiest to do.

What else do you do Jaimie, Lets see, your a Vet, you do beautiful sewing, you take care of three gorgeous fluff butts and you do this incredible computer stuff, you are one talented lady :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the idea of making them larger, too. It's fun to see the multiples together.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> I like the idea of making them larger, too. It's fun to see the multiples together.[/B]


 ya that would be awesome...but no matter how you go about it we will all be happy  it looks really great so far even if you have to change some stuff up* thanks again..you are very appreciated!! :chili: :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> I think making the pictures bigger is a great idea but if you prefer singles I would be happy to send them to you. Just let us know which way is the easiest to do.
> 
> What else do you do Jaimie, Lets see, your a Vet, you do beautiful sewing, you take care of three gorgeous fluff butts and you do this incredible computer stuff, you are one talented lady :thumbsup:[/B]



oo oo...and she takes amazing pictures of the 3 p's!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, she is a photographer too :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks guys...if i make the pictures bigger i have to start all over from the first pic and recrop....but ur right it may look better...last yr there was so much more participation guess i assumed it would be the same or better


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie,

Thank you for all you are doing for us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Boy oh boy...you are so generous with your skills, thanks for working this calendar cover out so diligently. I'm hoping you can work with what you have...what if you centered all the current pics with equal margins all around....who says the photos have to fill the entire cover. Why not let some of the script background show? I think it would look good. Can you just shuffle what you have into a center rectangle or square?

thanks again,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Is it too late to send a pic? If not I'll go dress Eros up in his Christmas elf costume and start snapping right now  

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

send send send!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u havent sent me singles and u want still want to please do so asap ive got 10 spots with this new format


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> send send send![/B]


Great! I'll get right on it. What was your e-mail address again? Thanks for taking your time to do this 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, it looks great!! I'm glad I finally got pics in of K&C! You did a great job of cropping theirs!!

It's so great seeing everyone's Malts!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471332
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


[email protected]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great work Jaimie, you're doing such a great job, we all appreciate your time and effort


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I just sent my single photos over....thanks Jaimie!!! B)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks great!!! Thanks!!! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, Jaimie - you getting paid O.T. for this project? It's a brand new cover!!!! - LOVE IT. I even found my two - in their own pictures, how liberating!! You are appreciated.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jamie, did you see my e-mail with picture? I sent them earlier today...It's the same one as the picture in my signature.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Jamie, 

Did you get my pic of Ellie?

Cathy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The cover is really filling in!! It looks great - Thanks so much for doing this!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

by adding single shots of those with multiple malts -that is going to make guessing who's who - so much HARDER!!

Thanks again for all your hard work! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished calendar!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Hey Jamie, did you see my e-mail with picture? I sent them earlier today...It's the same one as the picture in my signature.[/B]


i didnt but i just took it off of here 


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Did you get my pic of Ellie?
> 
> Cathy[/B]


yes she is on the top row


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*wow you made some great progress  looks so good!*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks wonderful, Jaimie! Thanks for doing it for us again.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Any spots left? I can send you two pictures of Sugar and Candie rather than the one picture of them together. They are a bit more updated as well. Well let me know!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: it looks great! cant wait to see the calendar.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm excited to see the whole calendar as well!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Did u get my email of my guys?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

almost done....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

What adorable babies I love them all!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Great job Jaime!!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY THANK YOU JAIMIE!!! looks amazing!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Ok this is what i have so far.
> 
> [attachment=29925:2008_calendar_copy.jpg][/B]



Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Nissa made it!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy! :chili: 

Thank you Jaimie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It looks great! That's a lot of pictures!!

I'm in a sassy mood so forgive my silliness but ..... I bet as soon as you're all done someone will post that they just now sent a pic!! :smrofl:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Jamie,

Looks great!!!

Cathy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy Jaimie ... 3 more slots left ...

I can't recognise them all .. but I sure do know a few ... how cute all the babies are all together with their online friends ... awwwwwwwww :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Good job - take a big sigh of relief .. :smheat: . almost done !!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow it's done! It looks so good, thanks for all of the hard work you put into it for us! Now we just need Joe to put the Malt names on the back so we know who is who LOL!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

That looks fantastic!!! You did a great job on that!!!! :aktion033: 



Thanks for ALL your hard work! :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks fabulous Jaimie! Job well done!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! It was such fun to see it progress from a couple rows to a whole page full of beautiful Malts!! Great job, Jaimie!!! :aktion033: 

[attachment=29939ost_110...95528834.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It looks great! I especially like that picture at the bottom with 5 malts in it!.....that is ONE picture, isn't it?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Jaimie for all of your hard work - it looks great!

Ginny :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

FANTASTIC JOB, JAMIE!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> It looks great! I especially like that picture at the bottom with 5 malts in it!.....that is ONE picture, isn't it?[/B]



I've been looking at that. It certainly appears to be one picture, but the background is different. So, which is it?????

Jamie, it looks fantastic! Thank you so much for all the work you put into it. I cannot wait until the calendars are available.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awwww I love it!

The one at the bottom is my Five and yes, it is one picture.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Wow!! It was such fun to see it progress from a couple rows to a whole page full of beautiful Malts!! Great job, Jaimie!!! :aktion033:
> 
> [attachment=29939ost_110...95528834.jpg][/B]


I agree with KC mom~ it was fun to see... great job jaimie :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great job Jaimie! It looks marvelous!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Brilliant Jaimie, simply Brilliant


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Splendid job Dr. Jaimie!!!!! I love the calendar cover - what a sweet bunch of faces!!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

jaime, thank you so much for throwing otis in at the very last minute!! you're awesome!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*great! superb. looks really really good!!!

thank you for all that hard work*

:thumbsup:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Awwww I love it!
> 
> The one at the bottom is my Five and yes, it is one picture.[/B]



AMAZING photo!!! WOW - I'm in awe!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ive got one more to add in..dont worry i have a spot


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: It looks fantastic Jaimie, you have done a wonderful job yet again, thank you for your time and effort, it's very much appreciated


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> ive got one more to add in..dont worry i have a spot [/B]


I don't see Paxton ???

They're all starting to look alike .... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: it's different when you see them individually ... but now ?????????????????


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472198
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she is inbetween parker and pixel


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ive got one more to add in..dont worry i have a spot [/B]


Ha, ha!! I KNEW IT!!!! [attachment=29955artytime_2.gif]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:aktion033: Thanks so much, it looks GREAT. I cant wait to get one.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

It looks great Jaimie! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> It looks great Jaimie! Thanks for all your hard work![/B]


agreed, great job Jaimie :smilie_daumenpos: :grouphug:


----------

